# Where to live?? So many towns!



## Beatsuka (Jan 10, 2013)

Ciao!
My name is Hjalti and I am wondering if someone here can maybe give me some pointers on where to live in Northern Italy! 

Me and my Girlfriend are moving to Italy soon and we are looking at where we would want to live.

Our idea is to find a good coast town where we can find a small apartment for rent for fair price and a job at a bar/restaurant/hotel or just whatever we can find that pay's enough to pay for the rent and food 
We are not picky and we are willing to work anywhere 

We will not be having a car so a small town where everything is in walking distance is our goal. but ofc. we would need to be able to find some kind of work.

We are moving out in February and we were going to try to see if we could make it out in Riomaggiore in Cingue Terre or somewhere in that area but Recently we have had second thought after reading some reviews about Riomaggiore being empty during the winter time???

So if you know anything about our chances in Riomaggiore or similar town around there or even some similar town somewhere else in the northern part of italy (Rome and above) please share your thoughts! 

Thank you !
Ciao
Hjalti


----------



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Beatsuka said:


> Ciao!
> My name is Hjalti and I am wondering if someone here can maybe give me some pointers on where to live in Northern Italy!
> 
> Me and my Girlfriend are moving to Italy soon and we are looking at where we would want to live.
> ...


Hi Hjalti,
Riomaggiore and the Cinque Terre are amazing but I'm not sure about living there year round. I imagine it being totally empty during the winter. 

My wife and I live in Cervia/Milano Marittima in Emilia-Romanga (Northern Italy). This whole area is full of beaches and loads of summer work at bars, beaches, etc.

I really like it here and you can find some apartments to rent for a reasonable price. Everything is a bike ride away and the train station is easy to access. Pretty much all of the major beach towns along the Romanga Riviera are easy to access. Cervia, Cesenatico, Bellaria, Rimini, Riccione and Cattolica.

All of these towns are quieter in the winter months for sure but there is still life and activity because there are plenty of year-round residents.

Give it a thought. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi I have lived in Italy (Rome and Milan) for 10 years. If you're looking at a coastal town I would recommend Genova or Ventimiglia or Porto Fino perhaps...more tourists more work. Otherwise Milan or Torino... however I must add that there is very little work in Italy at present... You just need to be lucky really. The younger and prettier you are the easier it is...I hate to say.
Tania


----------

